# Hi to everybody!!!



## Goodfella (Jan 11, 2006)

Let me introduce myself...
Well, i'm Italian, I'm 21 and I tried JKD after years of practising Karate, Wing-tsun and Freestyle wrestling...And I love it!
I hope to find here many people to share with our interest. Bye!


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Jan 11, 2006)

Welcome to MT, Goodfella!


----------



## terryl965 (Jan 11, 2006)

Welcome goodfella
Terry


----------



## shesulsa (Jan 11, 2006)

Greetings Goodfella! Enjoy your stay! :ultracool


----------



## arnisador (Jan 11, 2006)

Ciao! Good to see you here!

I visited Northern Italy many years ago, but haven't been back.


----------



## Navarre (Jan 11, 2006)

*Welcome, GoodFella !!*


----------



## Drac (Jan 11, 2006)

Greetings Paisan and welcome to MT..


----------



## MJS (Jan 11, 2006)

Welcome to the forum!!

Mike


----------



## Goodfella (Jan 11, 2006)

Thank You all!!!:ultracool


----------



## kenpo0324 (Jan 11, 2006)

Welcome to the forum!!


----------



## Nanalo74 (Jan 11, 2006)

That's some beautiful thing you comin' here. FAGEDDABOUTIT!

Vic
www.combatartsusa.com


----------

